# Tsunami 1000D gxa



## partsman (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Tsunami 1000D Gxa is a class D amp?Was thinking the D after 1000 meant it was.Need a class D to avoid upgrading my Alt.I can get this cheap if it fits my needs.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

partsman said:


> Does anyone know if the Tsunami 1000D Gxa is a class D amp?Was thinking the D after 1000 meant it was.Need a class D to avoid upgrading my Alt.I can get this cheap if it fits my needs.


They are class D


----------

